# Livescope!!!



## HeaVyMeTaLFiSHinGFiEnD (Oct 2, 2010)

Well guys, after much anexity and inner conflict, i pulled the trigger and bought the Garmin Livescope ice fishing bundle. I am beyond ecstatic to get this thing out on the ice and see what all it can do. Hopefully the price will be justified at the dinner table. Yolo!!!!!!


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Can you take a picture of the whole ice setup as the boat setup takes up way to much room. Im curious how travel friendly the unit is.
My goal this year is to finetune the Autochart mapping with my new Gen 3 Helix 7 for the ice.

Salmonid


----------



## HeaVyMeTaLFiSHinGFiEnD (Oct 2, 2010)

Salmonid said:


> Can you take a picture of the whole ice setup as the boat setup takes up way to much room. Im curious how travel friendly the unit is.
> My goal this year is to finetune the Autochart mapping with my new Gen 3 Helix 7 for the ice.
> 
> Salmonid


Will do. Hopefully there will be some fishable ice in the next couple of weeks. Defiantly dont like the forecast of upper 40's next week but o well. Hopefully it doesnt take to much room because im planning on throwing this thing on my kayak in the spring.


----------



## HeaVyMeTaLFiSHinGFiEnD (Oct 2, 2010)

Salmonid said:


> Can you take a picture of the whole ice setup as the boat setup takes up way to much room. Im curious how travel friendly the unit is.
> My goal this year is to finetune the Autochart mapping with my new Gen 3 Helix 7 for the ice.
> 
> Salmonid


Heres a picture of the ice bundle. Its honestly not that much larger than a regular ice sonar setup. The thing that really caught me off guard was the weight of this thing. Between the black box, battery, and head unit, this thing weighs almost 30 lbs.


----------



## cement569 (Jan 21, 2016)

that Is one sweet unit, as for the dinner table my advice is .....eat fast and avoid all questions


----------



## allwayzfishin (Apr 30, 2008)

I’ve been wanting this unit since it came out....let us all know a detailed review once you get some time with it. I’d love to see this operating in person...


----------



## HeaVyMeTaLFiSHinGFiEnD (Oct 2, 2010)

allwayzfishin said:


> I’ve been wanting this unit since it came out....let us all know a detailed review once you get some time with it. I’d love to see this operating in person...


For sure man. Just waiting for some ice. If anyone ever wants to meet up on the ice and check it out, just get ahold of me. I'm always down for making new fishing acquaintances. I'd love to get this thing out on Erie, just don't have much experience up there. Like I said, so far I'm blown away by this tech, the only thing that bothers me is the weight of the unit. First mod i'll be doing is buying an adapter to run Milwaukee m18's instead of the big lead battery.


----------



## allwayzfishin (Apr 30, 2008)

HeaVyMeTaLFiSHinGFiEnD said:


> For sure man. Just waiting for some ice. If anyone ever wants to meet up on the ice and check it out, just get ahold of me. I'm always down for making new fishing acquaintances. I'd love to get this thing out on Erie, just don't have much experience up there. Like I said, so far I'm blown away by this tech, the only thing that bothers me is the weight of the unit. First mod i'll be doing is buying an adapter to run Milwaukee m18's instead of the big lead battery.


Where about a do you live? I’m up in the mentor area. I found some good ice locally. I was fishing yesterday afternoon


----------



## RStock521 (Jul 17, 2008)

HeaVyMeTaLFiSHinGFiEnD said:


> For sure man. Just waiting for some ice. If anyone ever wants to meet up on the ice and check it out, just get ahold of me. I'm always down for making new fishing acquaintances. I'd love to get this thing out on Erie, just don't have much experience up there. Like I said, so far I'm blown away by this tech, the only thing that bothers me is the weight of the unit. First mod i'll be doing is buying an adapter to run Milwaukee m18's instead of the big lead battery.


 Check out the Amped Outdoors lithium batteries. I know a lot of guys who have the Panoptix system have been happy with them:

https://ampedoutdoors.com/collections/lifepo4-battery/products/18ah-lithium-battery-lifepo4


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

I have two Livescope units. I run a Amped Outdoors lithium 27AH battery on my portable Livescope unit. Reduces the weight substantially and more importantly provides much longer operating times. It is however still a heavy portable unit. I can run two 8 hr days days on one change, maybe longer, I have not run out of power yet. Also the customer service with them is outstanding. I had purchased a 20AH that had some internal charging issues. They sent me a replacement 27AH for the same price, and paid shipping before I sent the 20AH back to them. They have earned my business going forward. I would strongly encourage you to go with their 30AH ( looks like newest version that replaced 27AH) on your portable unit if it will fit in your shuttle. If not the highest AMP Hour that will fit. You won't be sorry you did.


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

Man I would like to have one. One of these days maybe.


----------



## bustedrod (May 13, 2015)

cheez i cant believe the weight factor, but its so kool .....


----------



## HeaVyMeTaLFiSHinGFiEnD (Oct 2, 2010)

bustedrod said:


> cheez i cant believe the weight factor, but its so kool .....


defiantly cool, but defiantly pushing the limits of a "portable" sonar unit.


----------



## HeaVyMeTaLFiSHinGFiEnD (Oct 2, 2010)

allwayzfishin said:


> Where about a do you live? I’m up in the mentor area. I found some good ice locally. I was fishing yesterday afternoon


North Canton area


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer (Nov 19, 2019)

HeaVyMeTaLFiSHinGFiEnD said:


> North Canton area


I work in north canton, live in stow. Fish Akron area waters through the ice pretty often. Hit me up and we will go find some fish with that bad boy!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HeaVyMeTaLFiSHinGFiEnD (Oct 2, 2010)

IceHoleDestroyer said:


> I work in north canton, live in stow. Fish Akron area waters through the ice pretty often. Hit me up and we will go find some fish with that bad boy!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Next couple a weeks it should be game on


----------



## kneedeep (May 10, 2008)

Ok so I said I wasn't going to make any more ice fishing purchases this year and did the opposite and went all in. Not only did go pot I became Dr Frankenstein.
So I wanted the portability to run n gun on the ice but since we have had little of that this has been my hobby for the last few weeks. I just hope my vexilar dosen't get jealous.


----------



## swone (Jan 24, 2007)

Well, I don’t have to wonder why we don’t have any ice, y’all have put the jinx on us all with these reckless purchases! I only got a Vexilar fl-8 and we had no safe ice that year, we might be in for a decade without ice for a purchase this insanely cool! In all seriousness, that is really cool and I hope it works really well. I was just looking at the specs for my unit on my boat and I saw it is compatible with the panoptix...


----------



## TDD11 (Aug 5, 2015)

kneedeep said:


> Ok so I said I wasn't going to make any more ice fishing purchases this year and did the opposite and went all in. Not only did go pot I became Dr Frankenstein.
> So I wanted the portability to run n gun on the ice but since we have had little of that this has been my hobby for the last few weeks. I just hope my vexilar dosen't get jealous.


I like that setup, I hadn’t thought of a backpack like that. I’ve been toying with different portable ice setups for my Lowrance.


----------



## kneedeep (May 10, 2008)

I like that setup, I hadn’t thought of a backpack like that. I’ve been toying with different portable ice setups for my Lowrance.

I have a Vex FL18 with a 7" color screen fish cam i may part with. but if you like my set up feel free to configure your Lowrance in a bucket or a backpack. I liked the backpack because it was cheap and had a waterproof bottom to build a platform off of. Here are a few pictures of the Vex.


----------



## swone (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## bustedrod (May 13, 2015)

wowser thats awesome thanks for sharing


----------



## HeaVyMeTaLFiSHinGFiEnD (Oct 2, 2010)

got bored today. The weight issue was really starting to bother me so i went to wal mart, bought a cheap rolling cooler, now ive got a portable and waterproof livescope.


----------



## swone (Jan 24, 2007)

Here's the real problem, that unit they have it attached to is *my* Garmin! I need to paint some more houses...


----------



## swone (Jan 24, 2007)

I have avoided watching these videos for a reason.


----------



## HeaVyMeTaLFiSHinGFiEnD (Oct 2, 2010)

finally finished


----------



## swone (Jan 24, 2007)

HeaVyMeTaLFiSHinGFiEnD said:


> View attachment 337009
> finally finished


We might never get ice again because that is so ridiculously cool!


----------



## swone (Jan 24, 2007)

The really crazy thing? Your set up looks way better than the Garmin official video! He’s using some Clampett PVC abomination


----------



## HeaVyMeTaLFiSHinGFiEnD (Oct 2, 2010)

swone said:


> We might never get ice again because that is so ridiculously cool!


As much as it hurts, ive come to terms with the possibility of no ice this year, luckily the whole reason for making this setup is so i can easily swap from the ice to my kayak, which im planning on doing this weekend


----------



## RMK (Feb 21, 2017)

HeaVyMeTaLFiSHinGFiEnD said:


> View attachment 337009
> finally finished


I ve never seen that mount/bracket for your transducer pole. Ram mount of some sort or is it something you engineered on your own? Looks good


----------



## HeaVyMeTaLFiSHinGFiEnD (Oct 2, 2010)

RMK said:


> I ve never seen that mount/bracket for your transducer pole. Ram mount of some sort or is it something you engineered on your own? Looks good


thats the mount that comes with the ice fishing bundle. i just cut a 2" piece of pvc for the ram claw


----------



## Maplehick (Jan 18, 2019)

Yes of little faith. I promise we will have fishable ice by the end of the month! I had a vision, and it is of me going back to work next week

Sent from my SM-A205U using Tapatalk


----------



## RMK (Feb 21, 2017)

HeaVyMeTaLFiSHinGFiEnD said:


> thats the mount that comes with the ice fishing bundle. i just cut a 2" piece of pvc for the ram claw


i m familiar the pole its self. i guess i was looking at the ram claw. please let me know how that holds up to the "drag" while moving in the water in your kayak.


----------



## HeaVyMeTaLFiSHinGFiEnD (Oct 2, 2010)

RMK said:


> i m familiar the pole its self. i guess i was looking at the ram claw. please let me know how that holds up to the "drag" while moving in the water in your kayak.


O yea, its called the RAM tough claw.


----------



## kneedeep (May 10, 2008)

HeaVyMeTaLFiSHinGFiEnD said:


> View attachment 337009
> finally finished


Nice job I love the ram mount idea. Next move is to adapt mine to shore fishing and boat fishing. But I Can't wait for ice so I'm going someplace if not here Michigan.


----------



## HeaVyMeTaLFiSHinGFiEnD (Oct 2, 2010)

Only had a few hours to play around today but finally got my first livescope experience and im completely blown away by it. Only caught a couple dinks












but it was fun regardless.


----------



## allwayzfishin (Apr 30, 2008)

Hey heavy, 
Come up by me and I’ll take you somewhere that will be very productive with that unit. No boat necessary and we can fish Lake Erie watershed.


----------



## RMK (Feb 21, 2017)

HeaVyMeTaLFiSHinGFiEnD said:


> View attachment 337009
> finally finished


you mind taking a picture of how you have your black box hooked up to the battery? i m confused by the power cord that came with the bundle i got. the power cord has a red and black that go to the battery, another wire that looks like it could plug into a charger some how (however not the charger that came with the bundle) a plug that goes to the 93sv head unit. and then another red and black that looks like they might have some sort of wire connectors. no plug to connect to the black box. the power cord that came with my black box that has the plug for the black box is currently wired in the boat. i looked online and it looks like they sell a different power cable that comes with 2 plugs on it (one for the head unit and one for the black box)


----------



## kneedeep (May 10, 2008)

I know the spare plugs your talking about and I think those are for charging the portable battery is my guess.


----------

